# sed options



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

I need to translate from Linux to FreeBSD a very simple script, but I don't understand what is wrong:

```
find -name "*.pro" | xargs sed -i -e "s/debug/#DEBUG/" -e "s/release/debug/"
```
It is done to compile with debug symbols.
I think find simply needs a ./ but for sed I don't understand what is wrong. I have this error:

```
sed: -e: No such file or directory
```
Can anyone help me? Must be simple, I guess, but not for me...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried reading the sed(1) man page?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2011)

```
[color="red"]- find -name "*.pro" | xargs sed -i    -e "s/debug/#DEBUG/" -e "s/release/debug/"[/color]
[color="green"]+ find -name "*.pro" | xargs sed -i '' -e "s/debug/#DEBUG/" -e "s/release/debug/"[/color]
```


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

@SirDice
First thing I did was to read sed manual from Linux and FreeBSD but I didn't see what was wrong. I don't pretend not to be a newbie...

@vermaden
Thank you very much: it works.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

